# h.i.d bulb upgrades???



## marc-25 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hi, I have a 6000K light kit, now here comes a dumb question: I would like to know if I can use 8000K h.i.d lights on it or will I have to get the starter and ballast for an 8000K kit????


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

the Kelvin rating is simply color temperature... really doesn't have much to do with the power seeing as how they all pull about 35W. I'm not 100% about just switching them out, but it makes sense that you could change them w/o problems...


----------

